# Newbie Turner Buying First Lathe



## Tesla77 (Feb 6, 2012)

Is this a decent lathe for a beginner?

http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/4178309332.html

Assuming I will want a chuck for the headstock, are those hard to come by? What other accessories might I need?

Thanks in advance!

Jeremy


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It is not a great lathe but for spindle work it will do fine 
to learn with and the copier has some value and you
may enjoy that aspect of turning (duplication).

Sears and Delta are good bets on basic lathes because
they made so many the accessories are plentiful 
and cheap.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Go to HF and get their Jet knock off, it's close to the same price with a lot more refinements. It's a good beginners lathe.


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

Note when tomd says "get the jet clone" I'm pretty sure (or at least hope ) he means the jet clone, not the other POS that HF passes off as a lathe. I've never used either, but I have seen both and the one is a tin can (albeit a larger tin can) whereas the other is actually made from something almost resembling cast iron. Specifically this one: http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html The small rikon which is about the same casting but nicer accessories was on sale for $200 a couple months back, you might get lucky and find someone selling one of those 

Having said that if it was my money I'd hold out for a more capable unit used over the HF (or indeed the pipe lathe here).

A few notes on the listed lathe

the chisels are (I think) all carbon steel, usable and easy to sharpen but you'd be upgrading before to long. I wouldn't attach a huge amount of value to them (maybe $20 used). 
It looks pretty clean, which is nice
Its a very lightweight lathe. Ok for light spindle turning but you'll be doing a yeeehaaa dance to do any size of bowls on it.
low power, it won't be to hard to bog it down.
I can't tell what if it just has the threaded attachment on the headstock or also has a moris taper so you can use a third party spur drive? Anyway check out the specs carefully to see what may/may not be available for it. It appears that getting a chuck would be easy, but again its not a bowl lathe (at least not over maybe 6" tops and true it up careful first so it don't walk off on you).

If you want to just play around a bit, I suspect you could easily get your money back at around $150.

A few things I would look for in a lathe in increasing order of priority:

Cast iron bed. I personally wouldn't settle for less than that and wouldn't get a pipe bed like the one you showed if I could possibly help it. The pipe bed lathes are .. painful .. to get aligned if they get off kilter and comparatively lightweight. 
Weight counts. More is better (cast iron++).
bearing and head/tailstock assembly (heavier built is better - these tend to come with the above somewhat). 
Think about what you want to turn and dimension the lathe accordingly. If its to small its not going to get the job done.
Speed, lower is better especially if you are planning to turn any bowls. A lot of the cheaper ones bottom out to high which can get a little bit exciting if you're trying to do "found wood bowls". I sprung for a variable speed and really appreciate that feature (but am also inclined to push things a bit - if I was doing mostly pens/spindle work I wouldn't really miss it much).
Speed shifting mechanism. Electronic VS is of course the nicest. Below that I'm torn between manual belt change and reeves drive. The manual belt change is of course slower but it just works, the reeves tends to be "finicky". If you can adjust the reeves and lubricate it nicely and the moon is aligned right.. a lot of people have no problems with them, but then there are a lot who do.
horsepower, imho this is lowest on the list as you can somewhat compensate with sharper tools and smaller cuts but it can be real nice if its there (can also get you into trouble )

If I HAD to use a pipe bed I'd try to find a two piper. I wouldn't bother with one of the square "pipe" lathes, they just flex and wiggle and well. are scary (hence my dislike of the 14×40 HF - I saw one at an estate sale and it frankly would scary the tar out of me to try and use it - I'm sure people do though - so hats off to y'all you're braver than I am!!).

You do appear to be in a bit of a low spot for reasonably priced tools (based on cl search) so maybe this isn't to bad of a deal. I'd still bet you could probably do better if you keep your eyes pealed.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Waaay overpriced at $200; $100 - 125 tops.


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree the HF lathe (Item# 65345) is a good buy. Right now it's on sale for $194.99 and with a 25% off coupon brings it down to $146.24. I bought this lathe as a second lathe and I love it.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I started on the HF lathe and it is one of their few jewels. I used it for about 5 years then sold it for a little less than I paid for it. That lathe you show off CL is not a good lathe for bowls. The tube will flex too much, you could only do light work on it IMHO.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree with the HF lathes. I have 2 1 small bench top VS that I do small bowls pens and stoppers and the large one that I do all large bowls on. You will be surprised just buy the extended warranty so that in case something goes wrong they will replace it . The warranty is great because they do not fix it the replace the whole thing with a new one. Have not had to replace either one yet but it is peace of mind. I am very happy with both. You will buy either one for less money then the used one on CL


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a similar Craftsman, albeit a little newer that I paid $100 for with a set of Craftsman tools that had clearly never been used. It's an okay lathe, though I've only done three or four real projects with it, I'm ready for something more capable. The nice thing about getting these cheap is you can usually get your money out of them when you're ready to upgrade. When I was shopping, I missed a nearly new looking late sixties delta gap bed lathe that looked lightly used with zero rust, and everything was there. The good deals always go quick and you've got to be ready at a moment's notice to go and check something out with cash in hand. BTW I bought a Grizzly aluminum face plate and three jaw chuck for ~ $90 shipped. The face plate was of poor quality, but the chuck was ok even if the jaws seemed to have quite a bit more slop than I'm used to, still very concentric when tightened though.


----------



## ckorkyrun89 (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree with Rick. I have the same lathe and I definitely wouldn't pay that much. The tools aren't worth much either. They do not hold an edge very long.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

It looks like the lathe has been well taken care of, and it would be a fair starter lathe. It's priced a little too high though. I'm not sure what kind of spindle it has either. If it had a 1" x 8tpi spindle with a Morse 2 taper, I'd say offer him $125-$150 and see if he'd take it.

If not, I'd say, either wait on a sale for the Rikon or Jet mini, or buy a used Delta, Rikon, or Jet mini.

They have all the features RUM mentions- cast iron beds etc. They also have standard size spindles (1" x 8tpi), and they have the Morse 2 taper. Why a Morse 2 taper and a standard size spindle? Because so many accessories use that size taper and spindle.

Good luck! I hope you get into it. Turning is a great hobby.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

The other thing about the Rikon, Jet, and Delta minis lathes is that they have a proper banjo and lock handles on the tail stock and tool rest. You don't know what you're missing until you use one, and don't have to break out a wrench just to adjust the tool rest…

It's about like having Variable Speed… You don't realize what you're missing until you don't have to change belts to change the speed.


----------



## Tesla77 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, what great responses you all had. Really appreciate taking time to walk me through this. I heart Lumberjocks

Okay, so luckily I am only 15 min away from HF so this one is temping. (HF Lathe)

However I feel like I would be selling myself short, literally, by going with a shorter length. 36'' seems nice because I wouldn't be limited to size of legs for tables and such. Perhaps it's a moot point if these types of lathes are not designed for this?

Also, where is the coupon for 25% off at HF?

I dunno. Think think think….


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Google or Bing:
25% off harbor freight


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

What are you looking to make with the lathe that would determine what one you should get .


----------



## Tesla77 (Feb 6, 2012)

I suppose the usual gifting items. Pens, bottle stoppers, small bowls. I have zero experience so there's that.

I envision making tables eventually once my Roubo bench is completed so turning my own legs would be a plus.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-x-12-inch-bench-top-wood-lathe-95607.html This is the one I have . I got it on Easter Sunday and have done close to 100 pens approx. 50 bottle stoppers and a bunch of small bowls. It has a variable speed and serves all the purposes for what you want to do. it is 129.99 minus 25% off you get it for 97.00 and it will do anything that you would want to do. At least it is a start When we got this one it was our first lathe know it is making us money by us turning items and selling them at craft shows. Good luck.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Tesla77, I had one of those "things". Never could keep the live and dead centers aligned.


----------



## Tesla77 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well now I am considering this one. In stock at my HF store. Wonder if they will take the 25% coupon WITH the sale price?

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I have that one I just got done turning a black walnut bowl on it this morning. That is a good choice.


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

You may end up eventually wanting to beef up the stand on that,. It appears to be roughly clone of a certain vintage of craftsman lathe which a lot of folks cut their teeth on.

You might consider also getting their chisel set as well http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-turning-set-35444.html
I ended up getting the PSI "benjamins best" piecemeal instead but this is reportedly a good set as well (they have a cheaper set which doesn't review so well).

FYI - if you have someone else go with you you can use the 20% coupon for each item (one coupon per customer )

I would also highly recommend getting a face shield. Many turners use the Uvex Bionics which is a bit under $30 at most places. Much cheaper than a trip to the emergency room.

Also consider how you're going to sharpen the chisels. I've used stones but that doesn't scale very well if you're turning a lot :| For a 2" round piece of wood spinning at 2000 rpm you're cutting at (2*3.142 *2000 / 5280) ~2.4 miles per minute. Think about the last time any of your other chisels traveled that far across a piece of wood and you'll see why somewhat frequent sharpening is desired. Many folks (myself included) have the woodcraft 8" slow speed which worked well but is unfortunately off of the market (used to go on sale for ~$100), the replacement appears to be the rikon: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085191/43773/Rikon-8in-Slow-Speed-Grinder.aspx I've also used a "regular" (high speed) bench grinder and they work but you have to use an exceptionally light hand or you'll burn the tool and remove a lot of steel in a hurry.

One warning, there is a LOOOONG list of "ooh man that would sure make my life easier" things here, the lathe is only the beginning….


----------



## RolfBe (Jun 7, 2013)

I had found a Jet 1236 used for $250. That was great starter lathe


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I had one of those 12×33 HF in my shop. After I broke several locking handles, and the Reeves Drive pulleys… I got rid of it and bought a Jet mini.

Some folks really like their 12×33 HF lathes, but I have absolutely no use for a cheap Reeves Drive. Personally, I'd spend a just little more for a name brand lathe with a fixed pulley design if it's a small lathe, and a variable speed drive if a larger one.

If you just have to have one of thoseHF lathes, I'd go for that 10×14 benchtop lathe. It's a Jet Mini knockoff. Everyone and their dog has a Jet Mini. It's hard to go wrong with them.


----------



## Tesla77 (Feb 6, 2012)

I made a trip to Harbor Freight to have a look see at the hardware. I was less than impressed and left feeling confused. The bigger one could be had for $200 but I didn't understand how one would attach anything to it. It was just a big face plate at one end and a spindle on the other. I didn't like all the plastic utilized either. Oddly the smaller bench top version seemed to have more metal parts.

What more would I have to buy to start turning say, pens and salt shakers or bottle tops?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Offer the Craftsman guy $100 and see if he bites.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

The faceplate screws onto the threads of the spindle. Not sure what you mean by a spindle on one end and faceplate on the other.

A lathe usually has a headstock with a threaded spindle. Accessories like faceplate and chuck can be mounted on those threads. The spindle should also have a morse taper inside for the spur center (and other accessories like pen mandrels) to mount into.

The tailstock is at the other end, and should be movable along the bed. It will have a live center mounted in the morse taper of the quill- which extends with the use of the hand wheel. Different live centers can be had for different purposes.

Swivel headstocks have a habit of being difficult to get lined back up with the tailstock.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I seem to remember that some of the old Craftsman lathes didn't come with Morse tapers, it was just one year in the 40's IIRC.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I started with the lathe that Telsa77 posted last. It was considered one of HF's jewels. I used it for about four years before upgrading. There are a few disadvantages to it you should know about: 600 is the slow speed. That is often too fast when trying to apply finishes, like CA finish on pens. No reverse, I didn't think that was important, until I got a lathe with reverse. No hand wheel, I ended up making one using a faceplate, a hand wheel is very useful. The worse thing about it, to me was the mickey mouse tool rest set up. Very flimsy, poorly made. Mine kept working loose. Okay this sounds bad, but remember you are looking for a starter lathe and I learned a lot, and did a lot on mine. Not sorry I bought it and when I upgraded, I sold it for almost what I paid.

The tool set Rum posted is well worth the money in my opinion. I bought it when I bought that lathe and I still have and use the tools. Great for learning turning and sharpening with.

As as RUM wrote, is you get into turning and really enjoy it, the expense never stops! There is always something you will want to buy to add to you hobby. The money spent on tools, sharpening equip, will soon be be far more than what you spend on the lathe. But it is a great hobby and always seem to go back to it.


----------



## Tesla77 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cue plunge

Well I brought her home and placed her in the shed. Can I get some suggestions on videos/books regarding turning for dummies? 

I have to say I am pleased with the machine so far. I guess the one in the store was missing quite a few parts and wasn't a very goof representation of the final product. -Go figure, I expect nothing less from an establishment such as HF. They are there to sell product and nothing more.

Centers matchup looking from the side eye level but are off 1/16'' looking top down. How do I adjust this?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually looks like they are off up and down too. No idea how to fix it except by shimming something. I'd take it back and get another one.

edit: glad it was any easy fix!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Just curious … did you check the head/tail alignment with the tailstock locked down?


----------



## Tesla77 (Feb 6, 2012)

I forgot about the headstock. Was able adjust laterally to get it dead on.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

It takes a bit of fiddling, but you can eventually get them lined up. With my Jet 1642, you level the bed, then adjust the leg levelers to get the centers lined up from front to back.


----------

